# question



## chf-harold (Sep 21, 2005)

i'm currently in foods of asia and the orient at jo0hnson and wales. for my paper i have to interview a person from china. but everybody i talk to was born here and never been to china i was wondering if anyboyd from this forum is from china and if they could help me it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cook-jetto (Sep 17, 2005)

tough-luck kid.


IM not from china..it seems to be a pretty overwhelming task for you tho??Imsurprised they gave something like that out


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Have you tried a google search on 'real' Chinese restaurants and then follow up with a phone call to an owner/chef? Might take a little digging, but you should be able to get there.


----------



## liv4fud (Jul 14, 2005)

visit your nearest universities's international center, they could get you in touch with someone too


----------



## ironchef718 (Aug 22, 2005)

Wow JW have u doin assignments like that. Thats something new.


----------



## nentony (May 7, 2005)

In the welcome forum a while back there were several from china. Ask in there,Mezzaluna can probably help. One of them was xxdxxd2004.

Tony


----------



## chf-harold (Sep 21, 2005)

thanks everybody for you're help


----------



## novani (Sep 25, 2005)

HI,

I know somebody who's born in China and he's actually working as a cook in Sacramento.
What would you like to know, since maybe I could ask him about it.
Me, myself, I'm from Indonesia.
So, let me know if I could help.

Novi


----------

